

Show HN: Fight bias with Details Redacted - simantel

After having a conversation with a friend about unconscious bias in hiring decisions, I thought it would be interesting to see if there might be any interest in a service that removes names and gender pronouns from application materials.<p>Is this something you'd be interested in? Are there any features I could add to make it more appealing?<p>Check out the live site at:<p>http://www.detailsredacted.com
======
Spien
Interesting idea. Are email addresses redacted? Is the redacted data
configurable?

I like being able to round file resumes from weedwizard420@gmail.com and
domains like hotmail, msn, or aol.

~~~
simantel
Right now everything is being done by hand, so it's totally configurable. But
I imagined email addresses would be redacted, yes.

It brings up an interesting point, though - perhaps something that ranked the
various components of a resume would be more useful. Rather than simply
redacting the email, for instance, I could assign it a value based on the
respectability of the domain and the applicant's choice of username.

School could similarly be ranked by some objective score (which might provide
the added anti-bias measure of anonymizing presumed nationality). Work could
be reduced to number of years in a given industry, at least for the purpose of
a once-over of your candidates.

------
simantel
Clickable:

<http://www.detailsredacted.com>

------
snoldak924
Maybe turn it into a SaaS API? Sort of like a XSS-filter but just for
pronouns.

